
Show HN: An easy way to create a will online - petermccormack
https://belikewilliam.com
======
ruairidhwm
Nice idea but with my legal hat on:

1) Does this deal with trusts and more complex will structures? 2) How do you
deal with formal validity in terms of signing requirements? 3) How are you
judging capacity? 4) What about international moveables and immoveables?

I get that this is probably a prettier and online version of the 'Post Office
Will' and I'm all for legal tech but there are a lot of steps to get right
with this sort of thing.

Otherwise it's a got a great design and looks like a cool service :)

